# Aviation Photography (again)



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A few more from the Photo Shoot Day at Yeovilton, Somerset

400mm telephoto lens (Borrowed :smile


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

...four more


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Crystal clarity there Donald, you can even count the rivets on the Sea-King 'copter :grin: ray:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

good work - again - Donald :grin;
especially love the first one with the vapour from the leading edges


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks folks... These are from my first aviation shoot since 1964! I had the pleasure of getting ticket #1 for the Photo Shoot Day at the Royal Naval Air Station at Yeovilton about 10 miles from here. We were lucky enough to be on the flight line. The photo shoot day was the day before the air show itself. It is the day that visiting aircraft arrive and other pilots/teams do their rehearsals...

I came back with nearly 4000 images. One of my shooting friends lent me his 'spare' 400 mm lens. I still have not gone through them all as yet. it will take some time....

Then MrsG & I went to the air show itself the day after & came back with over 5000 images.... the Vulcan shots I posted earlier were from the air show day. The Vulcan went to Farnborough last week and became unservicable and could not fly. (Brake failure). I feel very fortunate in seeing it fly at Yeovilton...


----------



## Daniel Tiger (May 21, 2009)

Great pic's! Took some of Lady Liberty B-17 over the 4th weekend I'll have to get them together and post some. 

Dan


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Dan
Welcome to the photographer's corner....

Thanks for the comment


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A few more from Yeovilton Air Show 2010

Taken with my 28mm ~ 300mm zoom telephoto lens


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I love that 1st shot of the Hurricane taxiing, mainly the background scene showing a 'modern' jet fighter against the Avro Vulcan - It shows perfectly just how big those Vulcans were :grin:

Ditto that 2nd Red-Arrows shot with the 3 planes crossing over each other - The wing-tip contrails make it look as if the 3 planes are tied together with elastic :laugh:

As for the 'Starburst' against that sky - WOW!!! ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have had the opportinity to render a few more from Yevilton Photo Shoot Day...

Most of them taken with my Canon 28mm ~ 300mm L grade zoom lens
























































































































This next one is a crop from the one above...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautifully crisp shots Donald, even when cropped and blown-up :grin:

A chum of mine in S Carolina (ex USAF Chinook pilot) has a wonderful theory of how helicopters fly - Its nothing to do with the aerodynamic lift from the rotors etc, it's that they're so ugly, the Earth repels them :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice work again Donald - unfortunately I missed a good opportunity (head was playing up) when we had Black Hawk choppers doing some formation flying, low hovering over buildings and ship rescue training for 2 days here in Newcastle last week.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What can I say?? .. just "Great" photo's ..


----------



## IndoMK (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, love the pictures!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks All 

Welcome to TSF's Photographer's Corner Indo...:wave:


----------



## IndoMK (Jun 22, 2010)

DonaldG said:


> Welcome to TSF's Photographer's Corner Indo...:wave:


 Thanks.  I've enjoyed looking around and seeing pictures other people have posted, perhaps one of these days I'll be brave enough to post a few of mine.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Please do start a thread with some of your photos, especially around Singapore. You will be more than welcome to join in the Photographer's Corner anytime, Indo.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Ditto Don's comments above .. No-one is perfect (Except Don's Photographic Rig :laugh advice is always free and pointers are always welcome.


----------

